# What Heads to run on a LS1



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

What heads work the best on a 04 LS1


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Depends on exactly what plans you have for the car and your budget.

I am on a budget and since this is my DD as well, I didn't wanna drop tons of money on it. I went with a set of used heads from a C5Z and had them ported. They are just 243 heads with different exhaust valves that I'm not sure if they even do anything more, but I got a great price on them. You can even find a set of 243 heads from other LS2s and they direct bolt and flow so well.

Or spend some money on some nice aftermarkets.


----------



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't plan on building a race car, but I do want to add some HP. Its not so much my DD, I have a nice lowered chevy truck & a lifted bad ass Jeep but I do drive it alot because I enjoy driving it. I really don't have a budget I buy what I want if I want it. I am looking more for a set of OEM heads. Something I can pick up from one of the wrecking yard I tow for. This way I can get them for next to nothing.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

There is a sticky on the top of the page. Best cheap heads are ported LS6 or if you have the coin AFR, Patriot, ect, ect. You have to look for heads for the GEN III nothing of the 4" and over bore type.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

All the F-body guys I run with on the weekends run ported 243 (LS2) heads with ported LS6 intake manifolds. I don't know what the differences or advantages/disadvantages are for an LS1 guy going with ported LS6s vs. ported LS2s. If you wanna drop some cash, MAST has new "mini LS3" heads that will fit the LS1 block. They are the newer rectangle port design vs. the older cathedral port syle. They use LS3 rocker arms and intake manifolds, and larger valves over the 241/243 heads, though not as big as L92 (LS3) heads. They are the baddest ass LS1 head on the market, flowing more CFM then any other aftermarket 241/243 style head, but you are gonna PAY for them. Go to MAST's website to check them out.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

LS1 and LS2 have different cylinder bores. If you use the wrong head on an LS1 you will smack the edge of the cylinder with the valves. I looked up C5Z cylinder head and I think they are LS6 heads. An LS3 head would be the ticket. Also the LS3 Camshaft is just a combination of using the LS6 and LS2 intake lobe, exhaust profile overlap, lobe separation. LS3 injectors are from the LS7. Dont know if this is a power up grade for other LS1 or 2 engines but the LS3 sure does run well.-Danfigg


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

danfigg said:


> LS1 and LS2 have different cylinder bores. If you use the wrong head on an LS1 you will smack the edge of the cylinder with the valves. I looked up C5Z cylinder head and I think they are LS6 heads. An LS3 head would be the ticket. Also the LS3 Camshaft is just a combination of using the LS6 and LS2 intake lobe, exhaust profile overlap, lobe separation. LS3 injectors are from the LS7. Dont know if this is a power up grade for other LS1 or 2 engines but the LS3 sure does run well.-Danfigg


Can't use LS3 stuff on an LS1, the LS3 heads was designed for a 4.00" and larger bore block. Also the cam is different, it doesn't have a reluctor wheel because it's on the cam gear on all GEN IV engines. LS1's require a rear mounted reluctor wheel.

The heads that dusty was talking about are designed for the 3.9" something LS1/LS6 bore. They open up other doors for performance but they cost alot of money.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

My fault that is what I meant "the mini LS3 heads". Just to let some of you guys know I dont have money to throw around so sometimes you just gotta buy stuff when the cash is available. Buy one head and when you get the cash get the other one. DO the job right get the best possible parts and do it once. If you pay to get a set of used heads ported, are they really going to outflow an after market head. Most likely you will be happy with the result at first but then you will notice after a while its not fast enough. Then after consulting with other gear heads ,you will find they have different parts that were in you wallet range but because you chose a different path you dont have the true results you wanted.-----------Danfigg


----------



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok I check out the sticky but what I think I should have said is what OEM heads are the best heads to run on a LS1 & what kind of vehicle do they come off of. If I knew the make & model it would be easier for me to find them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

EPTowing said:


> Ok I check out the sticky but what I think I should have said is what OEM heads are the best heads to run on a LS1 & what kind of vehicle do they come off of. If I knew the make & model it would be easier for me to find them.


If your staying NA then LS6 heads if your going FI then go with some LQ4 truck heads casting 317. LS6/LS2 head casting 243's came on the C5Z06 and the LS2 GTO. The differance between the Corvette LS6 and the GTO LS2 is the valves. The LS6 had sodium filled exhaust and hollow intake valves. LS2 heads had standard valves. LQ4's have the same port volume as the 243 heads but larger combustion chamber to lower the compression ratio.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

The 2 popular heads are 243 &799 heads for the ls1.Either head will add about10- 20hp to the wheels.


----------

